# 1st paddle in SA 2



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

ok i have picked up my kayak, and i am gonna head out from St kilda on Sunday, target some bream/salmon trout, any takers?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

no-one? There was about 4 kayaks out today. Ill be there at about 7-7.30 tomorrow morning, be nice for some company :lol:


----------

